
Show HN: Get help with your tasks intsantly - godara123
https://helptap.com
======
brudgers
Out of curiosity I typed a question on the homepage and was directed to a
login screen. Though if I had signed up, it might have been helpful to you, it
wasn't a helpful enough answer to me to get me to sign up. Our priorities did
not seem aligned, I didn't get my answer, you didn't get my Facebook ID.

Good luck.

~~~
godara123
Thanks for the feedback. We only seek social login to make user's experience
better. Setting up an identity helps them save their tasks, access them from
different devices, login without verifying email etc. Any alternate flow you
propose that we can incorporate?

~~~
brudgers
Just answering the question would have been a better initial experience for
me. It might have demonstrated a value proposition that would justify sharing
information.

The current approach doesn't provide a way for your company to earn the trust
of potential customers.

Start off with a free sample that is really free... Google analytics aside.
There is no necessity to know my identity to answer my question.

~~~
ankit123
Thanks for the feedback, will definitely try to incorporate the same in near
future.

------
jjoe
I'm on a short trip abroad right now. And because your website checks my IP
and geolocates it outside of your service area, I can't use your service nor
even check what you guys do in the first place.

~~~
wingerlang
Same situation for me. Had a VPN though so here are some (crappy) screenshots.
It's quite bare anyway.

[http://i.imgur.com/tLCImTj.png](http://i.imgur.com/tLCImTj.png)

~~~
godara123
Thanks for sharing and pointing out. Re: UI, it's bare minimal as we feel the
value proposition comes across fairly clearly with a simple call to action but
would welcome any suggestions :)

~~~
wingerlang
To begin with, I guess you could unblock it and just have a small note saying
that it is not available in country X.

------
godara123
We're building world's most seamless, reliable and transparent on demand
services platform - would be great to hear your thoughts/feedback!

------
sidmvm
Whoa! Is this a real person assisting with the task or an AI? The experience
has navigated right into my heart.

